# Schütz mit Setzen Rücksetzen



## mitchih (12 März 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Schütz mit Setz und Rücksatzeingang also quasi ein Stromstoss schutz mit 3 Lastkontakten. Vorzugsweise Siemens oder Moeller. Weiß jemand wo es soetwas gibt.

Hintergrund ich möchte eine Vakuumeinheit steuern. Diese muss aber auch bei Ausfall der CPU Ihren Zustand behalten. Mein Kollege meint es gäbe dafür schütze, habe aber bisher keine gefunden.


----------



## nico (12 März 2010)

So etwas gab es mal von Moeller. Das Ding nannte sich mechanischer Verklinkungsbaustein. Habe ich auch schon mal gesucht, aber den gibt es nicht mehr. Alternative: Moeller Steuerrelais easy mit remanenten Merkern.


----------



## libra1780 (12 März 2010)

wiso nicht Bistabil über Relais

SchützA1 = ( SchützNO Parallel SetRelaisNO ) InSerie ResetRelaisNC

Als Relais so kleine 1-Kontakt Relais C-NO-NC, gibts auch für hutschienen

machbar ist alles...


----------



## bimbo (12 März 2010)

Moeller hat auch Telefon! Schon mal versucht?

Falls Telefon zu altbacken ist, versuchs mal mit Elektro-Post!


----------



## Blockmove (12 März 2010)

Leistungsschütze in dieser Ausführung kenn ich nicht. Hilfsschütze gibt es von Siemens.
Das Problem mit den Vakuumpumpen lösen wir anders:
Wir hängen vor die Spule des Netzschütz ein Relais mit Öffnerkontakt.
Das Relais wird von nen SPS-Ausgang angesteuert.
Ausgang auf 1 = Pumpe AUS
Wenn die SPS ausfällt, läuft somit die Pumpe.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## centipede (12 März 2010)

Bistabile Relais gibt es von Siemens PTD.

http://siemens.siprotec.de/download_neu/index_e.htm

Läuft unter 7PA23... und dazu Sockel für die Hutschiene 7XP9013

Gruß,
Centi


----------



## libra1780 (12 März 2010)

> Ausgang auf 1 = Pumpe AUS
> Wenn die SPS ausfällt, läuft somit die Pumpe.



sicherlich nicht die tolle lösung. Wenn mal neu programmieren must oder die anlage neu startest laufen die pumpen von alleine los. Währe mir zu unsicher


----------



## bike (12 März 2010)

mitchih schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Schütz mit Setz und Rücksatzeingang also quasi ein Stromstoss schutz mit 3 Lastkontakten. Vorzugsweise Siemens oder Moeller. Weiß jemand wo es soetwas gibt.
> 
> Hintergrund ich möchte eine Vakuumeinheit steuern. Diese muss aber auch bei Ausfall der CPU Ihren Zustand behalten. Mein Kollege meint es gäbe dafür schütze, habe aber bisher keine gefunden.



Also früher hiessen die Remanenzschütz.
Für Leistung kenn ich die Teile nicht, aber als Hilfschütz.


bike

P.S: komisch wie oft um die PLC noch Hardware gebaut wird, traut man der PLC nicht?


----------



## Blockmove (12 März 2010)

libra1780 schrieb:


> sicherlich nicht die tolle lösung. Wenn mal neu programmieren must oder die anlage neu startest laufen die pumpen von alleine los. Währe mir zu unsicher


 
Was ist an einer Vakuumpumpe unsicher?
Meist ist die Gefahr größer, wenn die Pumper ährend des Ablaufs ausfällt.
Aus diesem Grund haben wir sogar Pumpem, die eine eigene Netzversorgung haben. Teilweise sind sogar die Pumpem doppelt ausgeführt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## nico (12 März 2010)

bimbo schrieb:


> Moeller hat auch Telefon! Schon mal versucht?
> 
> Falls Telefon zu altbacken ist, versuchs mal mit Elektro-Post!



Was hast du denn für ein Problem?


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 März 2010)

Hallo Mitch,
wenn das alles in Leere führen sollte, so ginge ja auch noch die "gute alte" konventionelle Lösung :
Ein SPS-Ausgang steuert das Schütz der Vakuumpumpe an, welches sich dann (mit einem Hilfskontakt) in Selbsthaltung schaltet.
Über einen 2. SPS-Ausgang steuerst du ein Hilfsrelais an, welches dann mit einem Öffner das Hauptschütz aus seiner Selbsthaltung wieder abwirft (dafür sollte dann natürlich der Ausgang EIN auch abschaltet werden).

Gruß
LL


----------



## Zefix (12 März 2010)

Oder das Schütz mit einem Stromstossrelais steuern.
Mit jedem Impuls geht die Pumpe an oder aus.

Mit nem Hilfskontakt auf nen Eingang für den Zustand.

Gruss Andi


----------



## Woldo (12 März 2010)

http://tinyurl.com/ygsmpsr findet verklinkte Schütze z.B. von Schrack oder ABB.

Gruß Woldo


----------



## bimbo (15 März 2010)

nico schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein Problem?



Keines! 

Wenn ich eines hätte (z. B. verklinktes Schütz suchen), würde ich einfach mal bei Moeller anrufen. Die sind dort ganz nett und geben gern Auskunft. Allerdings wer eher die sinnfreien Antworten sucht (gabs mal, ätsch), der ist hier natürlich richtig!


----------



## nico (15 März 2010)

bimbo schrieb:


> Allerdings wer eher die sinnfreien Antworten sucht (gabs mal, ätsch), der ist hier natürlich richtig!



Wenn ich mir deine Beiträge so durchlese, kommen die wohl meistens von dir.

Ich habe übrigens schon einmal wegen dem Verklinkungsbaustein bei Moeller angerufen.


----------

